# Had a class in the yard today..



## FLQuacker (Jan 20, 2022)



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Ray D (Jan 20, 2022)

Good stuff.


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 20, 2022)

Isn't it a little early for the roosters to be showing off for the hens?


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 20, 2022)

It is...but they strut for other reasons too. This flock is made up of mostly all jakes and those older strutn birds. They are creating the pecking order and hierarchy now. When one of the jakes even broke to a half strut they'd be peckn on his head. Actually they'll strut all year long, even when they just feel like it. Not a lot, but Ive seen em strut all thru the year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Jan 21, 2022)

Had one gobbling on the river Saturday morning while I was duck hunting. It was 33 degrees out. I know that’s not cold for you northern boys but it was cold for Florida.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 21, 2022)

That's not good for the snook Ray.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

